# Sick/Dying Platy



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

*HELP!!! Sick/Dying Platy*

I noticed tonight that one of my male platy is having some sort of problem. He is extremely bloated... about as large as a fully pregnant female. He is also breathing really hard. He can swim when prompted to but he lies on the bottom of the tank. There is this... growth... or something just before his anal fin. I'm not sure what it is but I have also noticed that the scales along his belly are slightly torn so he must have been spending a lot more time on the gravel than I have noticed. 

I'm trying to get a good picture of the growth looking thing but my camera is a really bad one. 

I am scared that the might have some sort of problem that will affect my other fish. I kept him in the same tank but put him in one of my breeding nets to keep him off the gravel and prevent further injury.

Ideas?


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

This is the best I can get so far.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Tumor, maybe? I'm really not sure..


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

He died today. 

=(


----------

